# Needing advice



## FRED DESANTIS (Jun 18, 2019)

I have noticed my doe seems to be losing weight in her hindquarters. She gave birth to twins about 9 weeks ago. She is eating well and nursing her kids in most respects she seems fine. Her poop has a pudding consistency. Any ideas?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 18, 2019)

When was she dewormed?  Birthing brings these issues to a head.   Yeah, you can  pay for fecal but, try a good dewormer and see if it helps -- won't hurt.  If it does, then after a couple weeks do a fecal and see if more needed.   Ivermectin covers a lot.

That's what I do with these situations.  She is looking thin and while this often happens with new moms -- takes a LOT of nutrition to make milk -- she make need more high grade forage or some supplement nutritionally.  Don't know what your feeding regimen is now.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Jun 18, 2019)

I feed the 16% sheep and goat feed 2/3 scoop twice a day plus one of the small scoops of goat balancer once a day with her feed. She gets free choice hay and grazes most of the day. I just went out this morning and got some alfalfa pellets she seems to like those. I also got some dewormer and fresh hay. We'll see how things go the next few days. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 18, 2019)

Let us know how she does.

They love alfalfa!   Lot of calcium, needed when making milk.
These goats will give all they have, often to their own downslide.   The kids are sharing her feed...so, she may be letting them have more than she gets.  It's a guess.  I know that happens at my farm!

She's a pretty doe.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 18, 2019)

yup, what @Mini Horses said.  her kids are getting to that age where they will pull down her body condition fast.  did you worm her after she kidded?  I usually worm mine 7 to 10 days after they kid as a routine thing and then worm again in another 10 days.  the pudding poo kinda leads me to think worms.  run fecal if you can but go ahead and worm her if you can't.  you probably need to increase her groceries till the kids are weaned also.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 18, 2019)

This is all good info, from @Mini Horses and@goatgurl.  

A thought I had, you said the kids are 9 weeks old. You can wean them at 12 weeks. You could start gradually weaning them, and for the sake of Mom, maybe wean them a week or two early.


----------

